# I thought PPV didn't expire once you had watched it?



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I was watching WrestleMania as I was recording it, and the My VOD section still shows it as expiring on 12/31...


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

With the R-15 the PPV's automatically delete after viewing them. Burn it to a DVD right away or in a couple days or so it will delete. I watched a couple PPV's then a week or so later went to burn them to DVD and they were gone.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Dont know about that, I had some PPV's on there for months before I broke down and bought a DVD recorder, burned them just fine. They would probably still be there if I did not delete them myself.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> With the R-15 the PPV's automatically delete after viewing them.


Boy, well there's a great feature.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think that maybe PPV Movies are probably different then the PPV events. If I remember correctly aren't PPV events like WrestleMania all day tickets or you at least get a second showing? If so you might want to record both and watch one now and leave one to burn to DVD or record to the VCR.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a PPV that has been watched and still kept for over a month. I did however mark it "Keep Until I Delete". All PPV ordered online or by phone show 12/31 expire date, but they don't expire.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I will check again but the last time it happened I recorded the Wrestlemania preview/history show when it was on sale for .01. I watched it and a few days later I went to watch it again and it was gone.

It also happened with a PPV Movie "Cube ?????" I forget the exact title but it was a horror with people trapped in this large cube. I watched it and then forgot about it for a week or so and then had an urge to see it again and it was gone.

The wrestling I might have deleted but the "Cube ????" I would not have as I really liked it and planned to burn a DVD of it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Could those have been deleted due to your 100GB space being totally used?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

As a test I recorded a PPV on 4/09 it showed expires 05/10 6:59PM. Last night after purchasing by remote the expire date and $ was removed. Now the R15 just shows the actual recording details. So after purchasing my R15 is treating this recording as a normal recording.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I would guess it has something to do with in this case WWE where they don't want you to be able to keep it forever. This way they can sell you the Wrestlemania DVD special with the extra 6 hours of useless stuff you had no desire to see.  Just my guess though


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

The problem maybe the issue is with watching the PPV's live. But I think Clint might be right on the nose with his idea.


----------

